# Ball joint for classic Silvia wand??



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Morning all,

is there a way/has anyone attempted to modify their classic so the steam wand can be pulled out at an angle? (Business end further away from the machine)

my machine has a Silvia wand which swivels out around the pipe as a pivot point but I'd like to be able to angle it to aid getting jugs in and out, and one of the instructional videos on microfoam suggested the wand needs to be at an angle of about 70 degrees.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you will find the wand is angled at about 70 deg, you could bend it slightly more if you require (not too much or you may damage the chrome)

To improve access for jug you could raise the machine on a knock box (metal) or you could raise it on a small ornamental slab / tile available at DIY centres.

If you use a slab stick some kitchen door "buffers" -small silicone spots on each corner to prevent scratching worktop.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

You would need a new steam valve assembly. The Gaggia TS has such a valve but chances are it won't find on the Classic's body. You don't need the wand to be at exactly 70 degrees to get microfoam though.

You want the tip of the wand to be just below the surface of the milk when you start steaming. You know you're doing the right thing if you can hear a loud tsch tsch sound as if the steam is tearing the milk. This is how you incorporate air into the milk and create the microfoam. Be careful not to let the tip above the surface of the milk otherwise you'll get big bubbles in your foam and possibly milk all over your countertop. When the pitcher starts feeling warm to the touch, you want to raise it so that the wand is submerged and also move it so that the wand is closer to the sides of the jug. You want to create a whirlpool motion in the milk which might require that you tilt the jug a bit. During this stage you're folding the foam into the milk to create that silky feel and look.


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

As you can see from this pic, the wand is pretty much 90 degrees straight up/down


----------

